# What's In Your Humidor Right Now?



## Mr. Montecristo (Feb 4, 2007)

I currently have the following:

4- Montecristo Media Noche
6- Montecristo White
2- Montecristo Classic
3- Montecristo #3
1- Ashton VSG
1- Zino
1- Romeo & Julieta Gran Reserve
2- Flor de Murias
4- Trinidad y Cia
2- La Finca



What's in your Humidor?


----------



## Thug Na$ty (Oct 1, 2008)

3- Taboo Twist
8- Taboo Exotic Blend II - Natural
2- Taboo Exotic Blend II - Maduro
1- CAO MX2


----------



## soundman85 (Oct 12, 2008)

1 Victor Sinclair Vintage Select
1 Padilla special edition 2006
2 NP 2004-robusto
2 Cedar Fresh (I don't know either so don't ask)
3 Puros Indios piramides
19 Oliveros Classic-toro
27 Eros (thomson house brand)-mostly lonsdale, also a sampler of sizes


actually right now there is nothing in my humi. all my sticks got tossed in a small cooler because the f***ing building management shut off the AC and now its over 80 degrees in my apartment....still!!:c


----------



## soundman85 (Oct 12, 2008)

Thug Na$ty said:


> 3- Taboo Twist
> 8- Taboo Exotic Blend II - Natural
> 2- Taboo Exotic Blend II - Maduro
> 1- CAO MX2


how are those Taboos? I've heard a few good things about them, but i honestly didn't even know they existed.


----------



## CigarDood (Aug 31, 2008)

Thug Na$ty said:


> 3- Taboo Twist
> 8- Taboo Exotic Blend II - Natural
> 2- Taboo Exotic Blend II - Maduro
> 1- CAO MX2


We have very similar tastes.


----------



## CHLuke (Sep 28, 2008)

Here the list from my singles humi as best as I could get it. I also have a collerdor with boxes in there and a couple jars of the tat blacks.
1- 5 Vegas A
3- Ashton VSG
3- A. Fuente Anejo
1- Bolivar Gold Medal CC
1- Cohiba Robusto CC
1- Coronado by La Flor Lancero
1- Cuesta-Rey Centro Fino Sungrown
1- Cuesta-Rey Stanford's Cameroon Reserve
1- Davidoff Millenium
1- Don Collins
1- El rico Habano
1- Flor de Oliva
1- Fonseca MATASA
3- Fuente Fuente Opus X 
1- Gurkha Legend
1- Gurkha Fuerte
1- Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970
1- La Flor Double Ligero Chisel
1- La Aurora Escogidos
1- Litto Gomez Diez
1- Montecristo #2 CC
1- Monte Petit Edmundo CC
1- Montecristo Platinum
1- Oliva Serie V Figurado
1- Oliva Serie V Lancero
1- Oliveros
2- Padilla 1932
1- Padilla 1968
1- Padilla Miami Lancero
1- Padron 26
1- Padron 64
1- Perdomo Reserve Champagne
1- RP Decade
1- RP Edge Sumatra
1- Slow Aged 826
1- Sosa
2- Tatuaje Brown Lable Noellas Reservas
3- Tatuaje Miami Angeles
1- Tatuaje white label
1- Zino Platinum Sceptor


----------



## SMcGregor (Dec 4, 2006)

My Humidor has 1 CAO MX2 in it and it will be gone tonight for the football game! Guess it's time for a cigar purchase. 

Shawn


----------



## Jimbo14 (Aug 31, 2008)

Cool thread!

I have:
11 Montecristo #4
3 Pack Romeo y Julieta Churchills
2 Bolivar Petit Coronas 
2 Bolivar Royal Coronas
2 Partagas Presidente
2 Montecristo #2
2 CAO Brazilia Ipanema
1 Cohiba Siglo IV


----------



## Starchild (Jul 14, 2008)

From memory, my desktop contains:
3-Oliva Special G's
3-Punch London Club Maduro
4-AF Don Carlos #4
2-AF Hemingway Work of Art Maduros
2-Hemingway Short Stories
1-Hemingway Signature
1-Opus x #5
2-Cusano 18 double con.
2-5 Vegas Gold
1-La Gloria Cubano 
1-Partagas Black
1-Cohiba Esplindito CC
2-Montecristo #2 CC
1-Bolivar Gold Medal CC
1-RP Vintage 1990
1-RP Vintage 1992
1-RP Vintage 1999
1-Cuban Crafters
1-Gurkha Regent
2-CAO Brazilia
1-CAO Extreme

I'm sure there are more that I can't think of right now


----------



## acarr (Sep 28, 2008)

2 Padron 26
2 Padron 64
2 RP Decade
1 Diamond Crown Maximus
8 God of Fire
34 Opus X

Just ordered some new smokers to try:
Sabor Cubano Gran Torpedo 5-PakK Size: 7 x 54
La Tradicion Cubana Churchill 5-Pak Size: 7 x 50
JDN Antano 1970 Churchill 5-Pak Size: 6.88 x 48
Oliva Serie G Belicoso 5-Pak Size: 5 x 52


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

Cool thread! I tried counting/inventorying the cigars in my humidor, but I gave up, so I'll give you my favorites.

Favorite NC cigars in the humidor are my Opus/Fuente collection, Tat black jar and my Illusiones.

Favorite CC's are Monte #4, BGM and Party Short.


----------



## aich75013 (Jul 14, 2008)

In my humidor right now.

4 Graycliff 1666 Toro
4 Padilla Obsidian Torpedo
3 Cuba Libre Magnum
4 5 Vegas Gold Double Nickel
4 El Mejor Emerald Rocusto
1 La Flor Dominicana Maduro
1 Taboo LR Havana Robusto
1 Taboo LR Maduro Robusto
3 Taboo LR Conn. Figurado
3 Taboo LR Havana Figurado
3 Taboo LR Maduro Figurado
2 Taboo LR Conn. Torpedo
1 Taboo LR Havana Torpedo
2 Taboo LR Maduro Torpedo
1 Taboo Dominican Maduro Robusto
1 Taboo Twist Torpedo
1 Taboo Twist Churchill
1 Taboo Twist Toro
9 Fonseca Cosacos
1 Azon Robusto
1 Fuente Fuente Opus X No. 4
1 Padron 40th Maduro 1926 Torpedo
1 Perdomo Lot 23 Maduro
1 Oliva Serie V Torpedo
1 Macanudo 1968 Robusto
1 Macanudo 1968 Toro
1 Macanudo 1968 Churchill
1 Romeo Y Julieta 1875 Anniversario
1 Gurkha 1887
1 Rocky Patel Old World Reserve
1 Montecristo White
1 Guantanamera
5 Hoyo de Monterrey Le Des Dieux


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Which one? :r

I'll say a lot of sticks.


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

And to think I just got started in March/April and just bought the Vino two weeks ago. 

From drooling memory :dr, they are:

1 - Padron 1926 Robusto
1 - God of Fire Robusto
3 - Ahston VSG Churchill
3 - Padron 1964 Churchill
3 - Oliva Master Blends 3 Churchill
1 - Padron 1964 Robusto
1 - Diamond Crown Maximus Figurado
1 - Diamond Crown #6 Robusto
1 - Alec Bradley Tempus Centuria (Churchill)
1 - Gurkha Grand Reserve Churchill
13 - Gurkha G5 Avenger Toro
1 - Gurkha Status Churchill
1 - Gurkha Grand Age Churchill
1 - Gurkha Warlord Churchill
1 - Gurkha 1887 Robusto
1 - Tat Red Robusto
1 - Avo XO Maestoso (Churchill)
1 - Montecristo Platinum Toro
1 - La Gloria Cubana Series R No. 5 Robusto
2 - Oliva V Belicoso
1 - CAO MX2 Robusto
1 - Rocky Patel Edge Lite Toro
1 - Macanudo 1968 Churchill
1 - Macanduo 1968 Toro
1 - Arturo Fuente Chateu Fuente Robusto
1 - Arturo Fuente Hemmingway Short Story
1 - Savinelli Robusto
2 - Punch Rare Corojo Rothschild
1 - NUB Cameroon
1 - Sancho Panza Cabellero
1 - La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero Chiselito
1 - La Flor Dominicana Reserva Especial El Jocko Natural
2 - Carlos Torano Virtuoso Robusto
1 - La Aroma de Cuba Churchill
5 - Quintero Robusto

Located far, far, away in their own box:

6 - ACID Blondie (the wife's)
6 - Drew Estates/Natural 'Jucy Lucy' (the wife's)
1 - Drew Estates Java Robusto (the wife's)

I may be forgetting a couple but that pretty much sums it up.


----------



## MrMoJoe (Jul 25, 2008)

8 Partagas Black Classico
5 Padron 3000 Maduro
4 Don Peppin Blue Label Generosos
4 Tatuauje P White Label Churchill
4 La Tradicion Cubana Torpedo
3 Sabor Cubano Gorona Gorda
2 Tatuaje Havana Red Label Robusto
2 Flor De Oliva Torpedo
2 Flor De Oliva Toro Mauro
1 Cao Brazilla Gol!
1 Arturo Fuente Hemingway Classic


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

i've got a whole lot of stuff in mine! :tu


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: What's In Your Humidor Right Now?* 
A human head

Oh, sorry, you said humidor, not freezer....

(sorry, I couldn't resist)


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Darrell said:


> Which one? :r
> 
> I'll say a lot of sticks.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Darrell said:


> Which one? :r
> 
> I'll say a lot of sticks.


:tpd:


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

there are cigars in my humidor.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

My humidor is stinky in a good kind of way.

As I look now.

5 Acid C Notes
2 Acid Cold Infusion Tea
10 Consuegra coronas
12 LaFinca
10 CAO Eileen's Dream
2 Monte White - Robustos
10 Padron Delicias

Dumm Dumm wants more yumm yumm


----------



## gary106334 (Sep 28, 2006)

One heck of a lot. :tu


----------



## BirdDok (Apr 16, 2008)

An Opus X thanks to tedrodgerscpa! :tu


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

I have too many. I am going to invetory them sometime.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Let's give it a good shot from memory...

18 Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 Belicoso
8 Fuente Fuente Opus xXx Super Belicoso 
2 Fuente Fuente Opus xXx Power Ranger
1 Fuente Fuente Opus xXx BBMF
1 Fuente Anejo Reserve #48
2 Hemmingway Signature
5 Ashton VSD Torpedo
4 La Gloria Trunk Show #1
6 Bolivar Belicoso Fino
1 Siglo 
1 Motecristo Patinum #2
8 Romeo e Julieta Anniversary #2
10 Gurkha Black Puro Torpedo
5 Gurkha Black Purp Toro
18 Gurkha Master Select Robusto
3 Gurkha Master Select Perfecto #1
6 Gurkha Royal Brigade Perfecto 
4 Gurkha Legend Aniversario Perfecto
8 Gurkha Triple Ligero Toro
17 El Rey de Mundo Robusto Oscuro
2 Carlos Torano Lancero
20 Zino Classic #8 Tubo 
10 Don Lino Africa Kifaro Torpedo
12 Don Lino Africa Tembo 7.5" x 50
15 Don Lino Africa Kiboko 6.5" x 58
12 Alec Bradly The Maxx Freak
6 Alec Bradly The Maxx Curve
4 CAO Britalia Barber Pole Perfecto
2 CAO Odyssey 
1 Camach Liberty 2006
4 Man O' War Torpedo
4 Man O' War Double Corona
3 Man O' War Corona
2 Man O' War Robusto
10 Indian Tabac Super Fuete Super Gordo Maduro
and roughly 175 assorted others including Reyes Family, Casa Torano, and a slew of cigars that are non banded made for me that will be house brands for our lounge.


----------



## renton20-cl (Apr 1, 2008)

Many many more than I need, many many less than I want.


----------



## Mr. Montecristo (Feb 4, 2007)

Cigar Man Andy said:


> Let's give it a good shot from memory...
> 
> 18 Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 Belicoso
> 8 Fuente Fuente Opus xXx Super Belicoso
> ...


Got any pics of your lounge?


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

Cigar Man Andy said:


> Let's give it a good shot from memory...
> 
> 18 Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 Belicoso
> 8 Fuente Fuente Opus xXx Super Belicoso
> ...


I need to visit you.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

Just some pedestrian stuff


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Mr. Montecristo said:


> Got any pics of your lounge?


One of the lounges yes. Here are pictures of the two private and one open public lounge. The store is down stairs. The second is due to build out in December and open by January.


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Andy - When I first looked at the first pic on the left and then moved to the next, I thought there was a strippper pole in between the leather couches! Hey now, might not be a bad idea!


----------



## zackly (Jun 27, 2008)

renton20 said:


> Many many more than I need, many many less than I want.


Ditto!

I seem to acquire a lot more than I smoke.

I need a month off work to smoke, drink & eat prime steaks & lobsters, play golf, fish, hang with my dogs & buddies. That's my Lotto reverie.


----------



## Mr. Montecristo (Feb 4, 2007)

Cigar Man Andy said:


> One of the lounges yes. Here are pictures of the two private and one open public lounge. The store is down stairs. The second is due to build out in December and open by January.


Nice...congrats!!!:ss


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

mrreindeer said:


> Andy - When I first looked at the first pic on the left and then moved to the next, I thought there was a strippper pole in between the leather couches! Hey now, might not be a bad idea!


Hmmmm???? You ought to see the owner.. She, the pole? siriusstoogie has met her...


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

24 Montechristo Edmundos (just smoked one last night)
20 Domincan Cohiba Churchills (gift from friend)
24 Onyx Reserve Belicoso (broke open the box today)
1 - Partagas Series P # 2 CA Rating 90 
1 - Vegas Robaina Don Alejandro CA Rating 92 
1 - H Upmann Sir Winston CA Rating 92 
1 - Ramon Allones Gigantes CA Rating 92 
1 - Ramon Allones Specially Selected CA Rating 92 
1 - Romeo Y Julieta Short Churchill CA Rating 92 
1 - Cohiba Siglo VI CA Rating 92 
1 - Montecristo # 4 CA Rating 93 
4- Avo Maduro No2
4- Avo Domaine No10
one each of Romeo y Julieta Maduro #1,2,4,6,7
1x Montecristo No. 2
2x Montecristo No. 1
2x Montecristo Especiales No. 2
2x Montecristo No. 3
2x Montecristo No. 4

http://www.topcubans.com/my-order/index.php?cate=584
Never, ever kept that many around. But thanks this board, I feel an overwelming urge to pick up sticks.:dr


----------



## gehrig97 (Aug 19, 2007)

Cigar Man Andy said:


> Let's give it a good shot from memory...
> 
> 18 Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 Belicoso
> 8 Fuente Fuente Opus xXx Super Belicoso
> ...


Nice selection--how are those Man O' Wars?


----------



## Thug Na$ty (Oct 1, 2008)

CigarDood said:


> We have very similar tastes.


Glad to hear. Im really liking the Exotic Blend II and they are priced amazingly.



soundman85 said:


> how are those Taboos? I've heard a few good things about them, but i honestly didn't even know they existed.


They are really great. Haven't met Rob yet, but he is really making some great cigars. The twist is my favorite because I really enjoy a creamy smoke after dinner.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

gehrig97 said:


> Nice selection--how are those Man O' Wars?


I wasn't impressed. They were rather harsh in the beginning and the burn was uneven. It held the ash for about 1" but the color of the ash was not consistent or smooth. The taste was earthy and peppery, then finished OK. All and All OK at best and over rated. Worth what I paid. 20 for $50...


----------



## Rabidsquirrel (Sep 29, 2008)

Nothing remarkable, and I'm sure I'll get a few "What was he thinking?"'s:

Macanudo Ascots N, M
Cohiba Pequeños
Romeo Y Julieta
Arturo Fuente Cuanitos
Avio Classic Puritos
Montecristo Memories
CAO Brazilia Cariocas
Olor Fuerte Poquitos

Andros
La Floridita
Flor De Oliva Super Gigante (Surprisingly delicious)
Acid collector tin sampler
Oliva Serie G
Mosaico Cameroon
RP Sungrown
Diablo
A few more that I can't name off the top of my head.


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

Rabidsquirrel said:


> Nothing remarkable, and I'm sure I'll get a few "What was he thinking?"'s:
> 
> Macanudo Ascots N, M
> Cohiba Pequeños
> ...


Hey Rabid. Not sure which ones would be the "what was he thinking" but as long as you're enjoying, what does it matter.:tu


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

Darrell said:


> Which one? :r
> 
> I'll say a lot of sticks.


:tpd: At this point, it just looks like a sickness, I call it a well lubricated slope. 
I bought an end table style cabinet thinking it would take me a while to out grow it. All it ended up meaning is I started making more box purchases.:r Now I need more storage space.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

I don't know what exactly I have right off the top of my head, but my wife thinks it is too many and I think it is nowhere near enough .


----------



## Mr. Montecristo (Feb 4, 2007)

I forgot to include my Carlos Torano, and Hoyo de Monterey Belicoso to my list. Just saw them at the bottom of my humidor.


----------



## KLMCCOY (Aug 4, 2008)

Still staring down at how steep the slope is....

8- CAO Brazilia Lambada
6- Oliva Serie O Sungrown robusto
1-Comacho Triple Maduro torpedo
1-Comacho SLR torpedo
1-Comacho Coyolar torpedo
2-CAO America(1 Potomac/1 unsure)
1-DPG JJ maduro torpedo
1-DPG Blue Label torpedo
1-Perdomo Habano Maduro robusto
1-Perdomo La Tradicion sungrown toro
2-Perdomo 10th Anniversary(1 Maduro/1 Criollo)
1-Perdomo Lot 23 Churchill
1-CAO MX2 toro
1-CAO Italia robusto
2-Rocky Patel Vintage Churchill(1-'90/1-'92)
1-NUB Habano 464
1-Oliva Serie V torpedo
1-Gurkha G5 toro
1-Gurkha Black Dragon toro
1-La Caya Cameroon DBL robusto?
1-Padron 4000 Maduro 
and 1 Makers Mark tubo


----------



## heavyd (Jun 16, 2008)

In the "To Be Consumed ASAP" humidor, I have...

3 - Liga Privada #9 (my current fav )
2 - Partagas 160 Robusto Major 
5 - La Riqueza #3 (received today - never tried one)
2 - Oliva O series tubos
2 - Red label Tatuajes (toro shape)
1 - Cubao #4 
2 - Cabaguin Guapos


----------



## Prefy (Mar 6, 2007)

As we speak not a heck of alot...but I have a XXX style sampler coming and hopefully my first box purchase next month(Gots to pay of the tuition first:hn)

1 Monte #4
1 H.Upman Mag 50
10 Cohiba Clubs
1 Graycliff vintage 99
1Tatuje White 
1 DPG Cuban Classic
1 Macanudo 1968
1 Taboo
1 Opus 
1 AF Gran Reserva

I have 10 other CCs back home sitting in an aging humi.


----------



## mryellowx (Mar 7, 2008)

1 - CAO bratalia OVTC exclusive
2 - oneoff perfectos
2 - DPG blue label
2 - DPG black label
2 - DPG series JJ
2 - 5 miami
2 - CI legends DPG
2 - LG Diez Chisel
4 - LFD double ligero maduro chisel
8 - el padrino franky the bull
2 - fonseca habano limitado
2 - padilla Obsidian
1 - man o' war
4 - padilla habano
1 - RP MM
1 - RP fusion
1 - gurkha something another, i hate gurkha

need to smoke those el padrinos. take up too much room.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

A 5er to anyone who will come and catalog my smokes. 
2 - 600 count end table humidors
1 - 300 count Desktop Humidor
1 - 120 count Desktop Humidor


----------



## Mr. Montecristo (Feb 4, 2007)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> A 5er to anyone who will come and catalog my smokes.
> 2 - 600 count end table humidors
> 1 - 300 count Desktop Humidor
> 1 - 120 count Desktop Humidor


So are those humidors full?

That's 1620 cigars!!!!! :dr


----------



## newlifetaxidermy (Sep 25, 2008)

This is a short list of my favorites that are currently in my humidors. 

Partagas Black Label Crystal & Magnifico
Partagas No. 2
H. Upmann Vintage Cameroon Belicoso & Robusto
Montecristo Afrique Jambo Jambo
TTT Trinidad Toro
Fuente Opus X Various Sizes
Fuente Hemingway Signature
Rocky Patel Decade Torpedo
La Gloria Cubana Wavell

I also just got a Gurkha mega-sampler from CI. It has 4 each of the Legend, Regent, Master Select, Signature 101, and Double Maduro lines. I have a ton of others that I don't have cataloged.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Cedar, humidifier, hygrometer.....


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

13 Cuaba Generosos


----------



## Cigarcop (Sep 25, 2008)

Two new boxes just found a home:
Tatuaje Noellas
Tajuaje Regios


----------



## Sanitariumite (Sep 14, 2007)

hk3 said:


> Cedar, humidifier, hygrometer.....


Ditto. It depresses me to see my hygro beautifully calibrated to 65%, and not see any sticks to keep it company. I forgot how hard it is to buy cigars while at school. It serves it's purpose though. Great motivation to keep up the hard work, so I can continue to enjoy this vice for the rest of my life. That, and I'm trying to save up for winter break. My dad's taking me and my sisters back to Little Havana/Calle Ocho to see our Abuela again, so I'm planning on bringing no less than $100, hopefully $200 if things go well, to help the re-stocking effort.


----------



## Mr. Montecristo (Feb 4, 2007)

hk3 said:


> Cedar, humidifier, hygrometer.....


That put a tear in my eye. No cigars??? :hn


----------



## Mr. Montecristo (Feb 4, 2007)

Just added 20 Rocky Patel Connecticut Sampler pack. These sure smell great!


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Not too much right now...


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Lots of things that would be me in trouble.


----------



## Mr. Montecristo (Feb 4, 2007)

d_day said:


> Not too much right now...


What are those 3 stogies in the middle?


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Mr. Montecristo said:


> That put a tear in my eye. No cigars??? :hn


You must not know Hal. :r


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Mr. Montecristo said:


> What are those 3 stogies in the middle?


Por Larranga Cuban Grade

Also my humidor only has a couple of crappy sticks.


----------



## dentonparrots (Aug 19, 2008)

These are a friends Partagas Churchills from approx' 1970 that are in my humidor for the time being. I don't give a sh*t that I can't smoke them, looking at them does it for me! Aren't they a work of art...


----------



## dsmaddox (Sep 27, 2008)

39 5 Vegas Miami
39 Man O' War
55 Perdomo Reserve Cameroon R 
1 Avo Maduro Robusto
1 CAO Cx2 Robusto
1 Cohiba Black Supremo
5 Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Robusto
5 Rocky Patel Vintage 1992 Robusto
1 CAO Brazilia Gol 
1 Cohiba Robusto 
1 Conuco Robusto 
1 Cruz Real Robusto Sumatra 
1 Olde World Reserve Robusto 
1 Oliva Serie G Robusto
1 Padron 5000 
1 Plasencia Reserva Robusto 
1 Romeo Y Julieta Bully
35 RP Cuban Blend Torpedos
1 CAO Brazilia Gol 
1 CAO Gold Robusto 
1 Maroma Robusto 
1 Natural Dirt Torpedo 
1 Padron 3000 
1 Perdomo Lot 23 Robusto 
1 Romeo Y Julieta Bully 
2 Macanudo Maduro Hyde Park
48 Natural Dirt Torpedo
20 Flor De Oliva
20 Isla Del Sol
25 RP Fusion 2nds Torpedo
14 Gurkha Ltd. Master Select Robusto #4
15 Rocky Patel Signature Toro
10 Gurkha Gold Edition Toro
10 Gurkha Signature '101' Toro
24 Natural Ltd. Pimp Stick
20 5 Vegas Classic Fifty Five Box-Press
40 5 Vegas Series 'A' Alpha
20 5 Vegas Series 'A' Box-Pressed Apex
8 Nub Habano
10 Gurkha '8-Year Aged' Legend Churchill
1 AVO 787 Robusto
5 Nub 460 Connecticut
5 5 Vegas Limitada '06 Belicoso
1 AF Hemingway Best Seller
1 AF Hemingway Work of Art Maduro
1 Ashton Cabinet Tres Petite
1 Ashton VSG Tres Mystique
1 Fuente Fuente Opus X Belicoso XXX
1 La Aroma de Cuba Edicion Especial #2
1 La Flor Dominicana Ligero #200 Oscuro
1 Padron 1926 Serie #35 Maduro
7 Cohiba Sigalo IV


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

dsmaddox said:


> 39 5 Vegas Miami
> 39 Man O' War
> 55 Perdomo Reserve Cameroon R
> 1 Avo Maduro Robusto
> ...


Just getting started huh.


----------



## Mr. Montecristo (Feb 4, 2007)

dsmaddox said:


> 39 5 Vegas Miami
> 39 Man O' War
> 55 Perdomo Reserve Cameroon R
> 1 Avo Maduro Robusto
> ...


Wow, you must have a LARGE humidor..post a pic!


----------



## Mr. Montecristo (Feb 4, 2007)

dentonparrots said:


> These are a friends Partagas Churchills from approx' 1970 that are in my humidor for the time being. I don't give a sh*t that I can't smoke them, looking at them does it for me! Aren't they a work of art...


Those look very Yummy!!!:dr


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

dentonparrots said:


> These are a friends Partagas Churchills from approx' 1970 that are in my humidor for the time being. I don't give a sh*t that I can't smoke them, looking at them does it for me! Aren't they a work of art...


Thanks for holding onto them for me, you're a bro. I'll be by ASAP to pick them up.


----------



## dsmaddox (Sep 27, 2008)

Mr. Montecristo said:


> Wow, you must have a LARGE humidor..post a pic!


----------



## Mr. Montecristo (Feb 4, 2007)

Very nice! :ss


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Mr. Montecristo said:


> I currently have the following:
> 
> What's in your Humidor?


Me


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

Numbers are approximate - 14 Nording Toro, 13 Punch Elite, 8 El Rico Habano Club, 1 Excalibur Epicure, 2 Graycliff Black Label Espresso, 1 Hoyo Dark Sumatra Media Noche, 1 Hoyo Dark Knight, 1 Sancho Panza Extra Fuerte Madrid, 10 Onyx Reserve Robusto, 3 Indian Tabac Boxer Robusto, 8 Tatuaje P1, 3 Padilla Hybrid, 1 La Riqueza No. 2, and 18 various sizes of 5 Vegas Miami.


----------



## perogee (Feb 29, 2008)

Lets see...........

A glass of water.......

A humidifier............

A hygrometer.............

Damn, no sticks


(vibrating with anticipation of it being ready to hold something, anything, I just want to put it to use  )


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Darrell said:


> Which one? :r
> 
> I'll say a lot of sticks.


:tpd: *Yeah! What's not in the Humi/VinoTemp/Coolidor??? That's a better question!!!*


----------



## Abom (Oct 19, 2008)

Onyx Reserve Mini-Bellicosos and Torbustos, and my CAO Sopranos Associates and Bosses


Montecristo #2 and #4 boxes, Montecristo #4s open, a pack of 5 Davidoff Entreactos, and a single La Gloria Cubana


Montecristo #4 box and open H. Upmann Coronas Majors


A single Davidoff Series 2000


Royal Hawaiian, mostly Vanilla Coconut (excellent smokes I must say, light and easy to smoke anytime, anywhere)


Guantanamera and Juan Clemetes, some misc cigars I've gotten over the past while, and a 20 pack of mini-cigars, Danneman Moods


Brissagos ! My personal favorite cigar !


A birthday gift from my sister


My match set


----------



## troutbreath (May 22, 2008)

^ very nice!


----------



## Abom (Oct 19, 2008)

troutbreath said:


> ^ very nice!


 Thanks ! I've been trying to get the collection up, but for some reason my sticks keep disappearing one by one ?? :ss


----------



## Mr. Montecristo (Feb 4, 2007)

Abom said:


> Onyx Reserve Mini-Bellicosos and Torbustos, and my CAO Sopranos Associates and Bosses
> 
> Montecristo #2 and #4 boxes, Montecristo #4s open, a pack of 5 Davidoff Entreactos, and a single La Gloria Cubana
> 
> ...


Great stogies!!

Just sent you a PM. :tu


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Mr. Montecristo said:


> What are those 3 stogies in the middle?


 Por Larra­ñaga corona gordo. Surprisingly good for the price.


----------



## Mr. Montecristo (Feb 4, 2007)

Just ordered:

10 - La Corona Perfecto X Oscuro 6.5x50 from JR's

and...


8-pack Sampler from Mike's Cigars. 1 each of:

Arturo Fuente
Macanudo
La Gloria Cubana
Montecristo
Romeo y Julieta
Bauza
Avo
CAO


So I got 18 cigars on the way.

Slippery slope? I'm way past that!:ss


----------



## Abom (Oct 19, 2008)

Mr. Montecristo said:


> Just ordered:
> 
> 10 - La Corona Perfecto X Oscuro 6.5x50 from JR's
> 
> ...


 Grrrrrr, makes me anxious toget my own order


----------



## spivy (Oct 14, 2008)

I am just starting so I have a blend:

*2 - Rocky Patel Decade* Torpedo 
*2 - Oliva Serie V *Torpedo 
*2 - Ashton Virgin Sun Grown* Torpedo 
*1 - Arturo Fuente Don Carlos* Belicoso 
*3 - Arturo Fuente Hemingway* Hemingway Short Story 
*1 - Fuente Fuente OpusX* Petite Lancero
*2 - Arturo Fuente* Sungrown Cuban Belicoso 
*2 - Oliva Serie V* Special V Figurado 
*1 - San Cristobal* Maestro 
*1 - La Flor Dominicana Ligero* Torpedo 
*2 - Fonseca Cubano Limitado* Gordo 
*2 - Montecristo White* No. 2 Belicoso

-Eddie


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

Ashton	Robusto	1
Bauza by Fuente	Fabulosos	1
Bolivar Colosales	5
Bolivar	Belicoso Finos (BBF)	12
Bolivar	Corona Extra (Corona Gorda)	10
Bolivar	Petit corona	43
Bolivar	Simone; 2007 Cdn RE	55
Bolivar	Corona Junior	24
Bolivar	Liberatores- 2006 France RE (re-release)	9
Bolivar	Royal Corona	10
Bolivar	Double Coronas: 07 Middle East RE	21
Bolivar	Corona Gigante	16
Bolivar	Gold Medal	33
Cacique Miami	Churchill	3
Cohiba	Siglo IV	2
Cohiba	Maduro 5 Secreto	1
Cohiba	Maduro 5 Genios	22
Cohiba	FAKE 2001 EL	1
Cohiba	Siglo VI	18
Cohiba	Esplendidos	1
Cohiba	Robusto	5
Cohiba	Robusto	1
Consuegra	#9 maduro	1
Cuaba	Salomone	1
Cuaba	Generosos	1
Cuesta-Rey	#9	1
Diamond Crown	Maximus	1
Diplimaticos	No.2- Torpedo	3
El Rey Del Mundo	Choix Supreme	3
El Rey Del Mundo	El Vikingo: 2007 Baltic RE	4
El Rey Del Mundo	Grandes De Espana	18
El Rey Del Mundo	Lonsdales	19
Fonseca	Cosacos	2
Fuente	Anejo Reserva Xtra Viejo	1
Fuente	Anejo Reserva Xtra Viejo	1
Fuente	Opus X	1
Fuente	Opus X	1
Gispert	Churchill	1
Guantanamera Minutos	2
Guantanamera Cristale	1
Gurkha	Legend	1
H Upmann Corona Major	18
H Upmann	Mag 46	39
H Upmann	Mag 50	25
H Upmann	Sir Winston	3
H Upmann	Petit Corona	32
H Upmann	No.2	16
H Upmann	Monarcas	8
H Upmann	Connoiseur No.1	22
H Upmann	Lonsdale	2
Hand rolled NC Corona	1
Hand rolled CC- La China	Salamone	1
Hand rolled CC Churchill	1
Hand rolled CC- Reinaldo Lancero	1
Hand rolled CC	Petit Corona	2
Hand rolled CC	Torpedo	1
Hand rolled CC- Hamlet	Salamone	1
Hand rolled CC	Salamone	1
Hand rolled CC- "Sublime blend"	Double Corona	1
Hoyo de Monterrey Petit Robusto	2
Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure No.2	18
Hoyo de Monterrey Regalos	11
Hoyo de Monterrey Churchill	30
Hoyo de Monterrey Le Hoyo Du Roi	43
Hoyo de Monterrey Double Coronas	2
Hoyo de Monterrey Coronas 2
Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure No.1	2
Hoyo de Monterrey Le Hoyo des Dieux	23
Jose L. Piedra	Cremas	13
Jose L. Piedra	Petite Cazadores	39
Jose L. Piedra	Nacionales	24
Jose L. Piedra	Cazadores	36
Jose L. Piedra	Brevas	3
Juan Lopez	Selecion No.2	1
Juan Lopez	Obus: Asia 2007 RE	11
Juan Lopez	Seleccion No.1	1
La Flor de Cano	Selectos	34
La Flor de Oliva	Giants 1066	1
La Gloria Cubana	Medialle D'or No.1	2
Montecristo 2006 EL	2
Montecristo Edmundo	1
Montecristo #3	1
Montecristo Monte 'C' 2003 EL	15
Montecristo #2	1
Onyx Reserve	Belicoso	3
Onyx Reserve	Corona gorda	1
Padron	5000 Maduro	3
Padron 2
Padron	1964 Anniv. Mad.	1
Padron	1964 Anniv. Nat.	2
Padron	1964 Anniv. Nat.	1
Padron	1926 Anniv. Mad	1
Padron 1
Padron 2000 Maduro	4
Partagas	898	8
Partagas	Lonsdale	1
Partagas	Serie P. No 2	4
Partagas	Chicos	1
Partagas	Shorts	2
Partagas	Presidentes	8
Partagas	Corona	24
Partagas	Corona Deluxe tubo	1
Partagas 2005 Partagas gala dinner 1
Partagas 2006 Partagas gala dinner 1
Partagas PSD4 25
Partagas PSD3	9
Partagas Charlotte	1
Perdomo	"Mistake" 2
Por Larranaga	2007 Asia Pacific RE	4
Por Larranaga	07 German Regional Release	13
Por Larranaga	Panatelas	28
Punch	Super Robusto '06 Asia Pacific RE	3
Punch	Churchill	4
Punch	Royal Selecion #12	28
Punch	Superfinos- '05 Italy RE	3
Punch	Double Corona	1
Punch	Corona	23
Punch	Punch	2
Punch	07 Robusto Swiss RE re-release	3
Punch	Royal Selecion #11	5
Puros Indios	Los Gordos	9
Puros Indios	Piramide #2	1
Quintero	Brevas	1
Rafael Gonzalez	Corona extra	26
Rafael Gonzalez	Lonsdales	18
Ramon Allones Estupendos- 06 RE	24
Ramon Allones Gigantes	1
Ramon Allones Small Club Corona	1
Ramon Allones 2007 Swiss RE re-release: Eminencia	4
Ramon Allones Specially Selected	2
Rocky Patel	Edge	2
Rocky Patel	Sun Grown	1
Rocky Patel	Edge LITE	2
Rocky Patel	Vintage 1990	1
Rocky Patel	REO by RP	19
Rocky Patel	Olde World Reserve (maduro)	1
Romeo Y Julieta	Exhibicion No.2- LE 2000	2
Romeo Y Julieta	Exhibicion No.3	3
Romeo Y Julieta	Exhibicion No.4	17
Romeo Y Julieta	Short Churchill	11
Romeo Y Julieta Short Churchill- Tubo 2
Romeo Y Julieta Petit Coronas	23
Romeo Y Julieta	Hermoso No.1 LE 2003	5
Romeo Y Julieta	Hermoso No.2 LE 2004	15
Romeo Y Julieta	Regalias de La Habana	1
Romeo Y Julieta Petit Piramide LE 2005	2
Romeo Y Julieta Churchills	13
Romeo Y Julieta Coronitas en Cedro	10
Saint Luis Rey	SLR 'A'	18
Saint Luis Rey	Double Coronas	7
Saint Luis Rey	Regios	46
Saint Luis Rey	Lonsdale	18
San Cristobal De La Habana	El Principe	11
San Cristobal De La Habana	Officios	1
San Cristobal De La Habana	La Punta 14
San Cristobal De La Habana	Fabulosos	1
Sancho Panza	Molinos	23
Sancho Panza	Non-Plus	1
Selectos (Peso Cigar)	Corona	1
Tatuaje Reserva J 21	1
Trinidad	Robusto Extra	10
Trinidad	Reyes	2
Trinidad	Ingenios; 2007 EL- Cervantes	11
Trinidad	Fundadore	21
Vegas Robaina	Famosos	7
Vegas Robaina	Maestros- 2007 Spanish RE	22
Vegas Robaina	Clasicos	22
:ss


----------



## Tombstone270 (Oct 21, 2008)

Newbie here:


Partagas Habana (2)
Hoyo De Monterrey Habana
Bolivar Habana
ElRey Del Mundo Habana
Rocky Patel (3)
5-Vegas (2)
Don Pepin Garcia (2)
Quinto Corte Camancho
Carlos Torano
Quintero Tabacos Habana
Romeo Y Julieta Rodriguez Arguelles (2)
Jose L. Josel Pierra
Legends Yellow Lable CI
Maduro Laperla Habana
Perdomo Reserve Cabinet La Tradition
Gurkha Black Puro/Doble Maduro (2)
Taboo (3)
Limited Reserve Taboo (4)


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

*Awsome goodness!!! That's what's in my humi!!!:tu:dr*


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

A few interesting things...:tu


----------



## Abom (Oct 19, 2008)

audio1der: Holy **** !

One day I will have a collection like you


----------



## SledZeppelin (Oct 1, 2008)

4 Gurkha Symphonys Robusto
1 5 Vegas Gold Churchill 
1 Fonseca 5-50 
1 Gurkha Connecticut Reserve Robusto #4 
1 Perdomo Slow-Aged Lot 826 Glorioso 

oh, and fluctuating humidity!


----------



## snowboardin58 (Dec 2, 2006)

my mini humidor here at school: 
1 Graycliff Crystal
1 Rocky Patel Decade Toro(box pressed)
1 Montecristo Media Noche Edmundo
1 Montecristo White Toro
1 Montecristo Edmundo T/A
1 Jose L. Piedra Brevas
3 Trinidad Reyes
1 4" PerfecStore humidor tick


----------



## Mr. Montecristo (Feb 4, 2007)

audio1der said:


> Ashton	Robusto	1
> Bauza by Fuente	Fabulosos	1
> Bolivar Colosales	5
> Bolivar	Belicoso Finos (BBF)	12
> ...


The scroller on my mouse broke!!!

Nice collection!!


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Just added:

25 Macanudo Jade Rothschild
5 Camacho Monarca Candela
Camacho sampler (5)
Don Pepin Garcia sampler (5)

Going to try one the Camacho candelas now.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Can I come by for the weekend.I'll bring my own tooth brush and a bottle of JW Blue.:chk


----------



## Mr. Montecristo (Feb 4, 2007)

Just got my new 150ct humidor yesterday. I'm preparing it for my stogies.

I'll post a pic once it is done and my new sticks come in!


----------



## Mr. Montecristo (Feb 4, 2007)

Mr. Montecristo said:


> Just got my new 150ct humidor yesterday. I'm preparing it for my stogies.
> 
> I'll post a pic once it is done and my new sticks come in!


As promised:




























:chk


----------



## ekkse (Oct 8, 2007)

My latest stash:

25 - Bolivar Royal Corona
25 - H. Upmann Connaisseur No.1
3 - Opus X Robusto
1 - Ramón Allones Specially Selected

http://www.pbase.com/ekkse/cigars


----------



## Jimbo14 (Aug 31, 2008)

ekkse said:


> My latest stash:
> 
> 25 - Bolivar Royal Corona
> 25 - H. Upmann Connaisseur No.1
> ...


You have very good taste...


----------



## fr8boss (Nov 2, 2008)

22 La Gloria Cubana Glorias
25 Five Vegas Classic Coronas
12 Padron Maduro Londres
5 Padilla Series 68 Torps
14 La Aurora Cameroon Robustos
2 AB Harvest 97 Robustos
4 Gurkha Sherpas
2 Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Naturals
4 Legends Black (La Aurora)
1 Victor Sinclair Conn Yankee

I think that's it.

Best smoke in the humidor at this time is the La Aurora Cameroon, but give it time and I'll be back to my old trusty La Gloria Cubanas. Both really good smokes though.


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

13 Cuaba Generosos
49 Montecristo No. 4
25 Sancho Panza Non Plus
23 Jose L. Piedra Cazadores
25 Partagas Serie P No. 2
50 Por Larranaga Petit Coronas

Only cuban boxes of course :tu


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

Waaaay too much!


----------



## Big D (Mar 10, 2006)

Lots of Gurkhas, and Padilla Obies, some Blue Labels, and others.:ss


----------



## PaleRider (Nov 21, 2008)

Well, let's see. 

12 Punch Double Corona Maduro
2 601 Serie (Red) Robusto
2 601 Serie (Green) Robusto
9 La Aurora 1495 '94 Cameroon Corona
2 Gran Habano #1 Conneticut Robusto
2 Gran Habano #3 Habano Robusto
2 Gran Habano #5 Corojo Robusto
4 La Aurora Preferidos Emerald
12 RyJ Reserva Real Robusto
5 Gurkha Vulcans
5 JdN Antano 1970 Consul
2 Taboo CR Maduro Churchill
2 Taboo Cr Maduro Robusto
18 CAO Criollo Conquistador
18 Gran Habano 3 Siglo Robusto
2 Perdomo Lot 23 Robusto
1 JFR Corojo Robusto

That about does it for the humidors.:ss


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

ok, let's see... 

by the box:

CC - 
cohiba siglo III
partagas lusitanias
sancho panza molinos (2 boxes)
SLR lonsdales
partagas de partagas no. 1
RyJ churchills (tubos)
RG lonsdales (3 boxes)
PL lonsdales (regional)
partagas churchill deluxe
bolivar coronas gigantes (2 boxes)
partagas presidentes
h upmann no. 2
por larranaga montecarlos
por larranaga petit coronas
bolivar gold medals
partagas 898 V
punch churchills
RyJ cazadores

NC - 
LFD chisels (2 boxes)
JdN churchillls
tatuaje especials

various and sundry singles:
anejos (46s and 50s)
LFD box press
LFD lanceros
tatuaje P (something or other, can't remember)
couple of casa fuente robustos
monte no. 2s
cohiba siglo VIs
BBFs
cohiba robustos
monte edmundos
PSD4s

some nice vintage stuff left over from '94, '95 - 
HdM churchill
RyJ churchill
cohiba lancero
partagas 898
RG lonsdale
cohiba siglo III
monte tubos
opus corona (original release)

i think that's pretty much the contents of my humidor!


----------



## kylej1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Going off memory here for one of my Vinotemps.

2 boxes Cohiba Siglo II
3 boxes of Hoyo Epicure No. 1
2 boxes of Punch RS11's
2 boxes Padilla 68 Robustos
1 box Padilla 1932 La Perla
1 box Bolivar PCs
4 Opus X Robusto Tins
3 Opus X Perfec X Tins
1 RDC Opus Tin
10 Fuente Funete Opus X
5 Super Belicoso Opus X
5 Peitt Lancero Opus X
15 XXX Opus X
6 Anejo Sharks
2 sets of 2006 Forbidden Opus X Robusto Coffins
2 sets 2008 Forbidden Black Box Opus X Sampler
1 box of Ashton VSG Corona Gordas


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

I am offically triple digits in Gurkhas!

here are some pics...

the Salerno:

Top tray... mostly gurks









Middle Tray, all Gurks









Gurkha Reserve:









the Basin









The Special reserve:









The mini-me:


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Added these the other day.


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

These just arrived from a purchase here on CS:
1 Gran Habano Corojo #5 Pyramid
1 LFD Ligero L300(toro)
1 LFD Double Ligero Chiselito
2 Nestor Miranda Special Selection Robusto
1 Oliva Serie V Belicoso
1 Partagas Black Magnifico
1 RP Edge Sumatra Toro
2 Don Pepin Black Robusto
1 Old Powder Keg Torp
1 Camacho Coyolar Super Toro
1 Camacho Corojo Robusto
1 Camacho 10th Anniversary Torpedo
1 Tatuaje Cojonu 2003 6.5 x 52
1 Tatuaje Tainos
1 Tatuaje Unicos
1 Tatuaje Regios
1 Tatuaje RC184
1 Tatuaje Reserva SW
1 Tatuaje Jibaro 5 x 52
1 Tatuaje Jibaro 6 x 52
9 CAO America Monuments
2 CAO Italia Gondola
1 CAO Italia Positano
2 CAO Brazilia Lambada
1 CAO Brazilia Gol
1 CAO Brazilia Piranha
1 CAO Brazilia Box Pressed
3 RP Signature Series Lanceros
1 RP Vintage 1992 Robusto
1 ERDM Rectangular Maduro
1 ERDM Robusto Larga Maduro
1 ERDM Rothschilde Maduro
1 ERDM FdL Nat.
1 JR Ult. Principal Mad
1 La Escepcion Series III 2002 Torp
2 La Escepcion Series IV 2003
1 Camacho Monarca Candela
2 Graycliff Original Lancero
1 Cuvee Grand Lancero
1 Old Henry Robusto
1 Padilla Signature 1932 Torp
1 La Luna African Fuerte Corona
1 Carlos Torano Virtuoso Robusto
1 Carlos Torano Noventa Robusto
1 Torano Casa Torano Lancero Maduro
1 Chateau Real Belicoso Favorita
1 One Off Belicoso
1 Partagas #1
1 Joya de Nicaragua Serie "C" Corona Grande
2 Arganese Maduro Presidente(Robusto)
3 Arganese Cameroon Presidente(Torpedo)
4 Padron 1964 Aniversario Exclusivo Maduro(1999)
1 Padron Londres Maduro
1 Padron 5000 Nat
1 Padron 4000 Nat
1 Padron Ambassador Nat
1 Avo 77(2003)
1 Jose Seijas Toro
1 Diamond Crown Pyramid No.7 Maduro
1 Graycliff Crystal(I think) Presidente
1 Padron Anniversario Imperial(1999) Maduro
1 Padron 40th Anniversary 1926 Torpedo
1 TSS Black Lancero

Then I just did an inventory on the other Humis:
70 5 Vega Series A
62 Mixed Taboos
20 Padron 2000
24 Indian Tobac Camaroon
35 Patreus
4 CAO Gold
4 CAO Gold Mad
5 Zino Plat
2 Barracarat
4 Gisbert Mad
5 El Rey De Mundo
10 La flor Dominica
1 Sosa
2 La Aurora e. Leon
1 AF Caneros
1 Camacho 1962
3 La Gloria Cubana
1 AF Opus X
1 Diablo
3 Cuesta Rey
15 Montecristo Plat shorties
12 601 Black
2 601 Red
2 601 Blue
20 RP I-press Toro
15 3 Siglo
15 Gran Habano Blue Label
38 Gran Habano #5 Corojo
1 CAO Black Ltd. Gotchic (torpedo)
1 CAO Black ’VR’ Moby (toro)
1 CAO Criollo Pato
1 CAO Cx2 Beli
1 CAO Italia Ciao
1 CAO L’Anniversaire Cameroon Belicoso
1 CAO L’Anniversaire Maduro Toro
15 Bohemian Black Oscuro Tri-Press Chisel
15 Bohemian Red Corojo Tri-Press Chisel
20 Por Larranago Mad robusto
5 Indian Tobac Fire petite corona
5 Sol Cubano Cuban Cabinet
5 Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic 1979
5 Partagas Black Label Clasico
18 RP Fusion
10 Thomas Hinds Vintage 97
3 Don Pepin Garcia Serie JJ Belicoso
30 Perdomo2
15 C Torano Virtuoso
10 C Torano Exodus Silver
18 5Vegas Miami Torped
13 5Vega Miami Knuckle
15 Leon Jimenes 2nds
13 Don Tomas Classico
8 Don Tomas sungrown
2 Don Tomas mad
4 Aliados
4 Cienfuegos
32 CI Legend Series( 4 of each type)
8 Cusano 10th Ann
12 Indian Tobac Split Decision (4 of each type)
12 Don Tomas Special Edition Cameroon
12 Man o War (mixed sizes)
10 Cuvee Rouge
10 Cuvee Blanc
20 Gurkha Symphony
3 La Cuna bin #85
4 - Graycliff 1666 Torpedo (6" x 52)
4 - Padilla Obsidian Torpedo (6" x 54)
4 - El Mejor Espresso Toro (6" x 52)
4 - CAO Black ’VR’ Cathedral (6" x 52)
4 - 5 Vegas ’A’ Archetype (6" x 52)
15 Perdomo ESV 91 2nds
6 Don Lino Africa
4 R&J Viejo 'E'
20 RP Factory Select
5 Padilla Achilles Salomon
10 Gurkha Sherpa
14 Gurkha Regent
12 El Rey del Mundo Olvidados Chateau E
17 C Torano Signature Toro
10 C Torano Signature Rob
9 de Grisogono Torpedo 
22 RP 90 Vintage
10 C Torano Virtuoso Robusto
20 Tierra del Sol Torpedo MAD 
10 Padilla Habano
10 Perdomo Gold Gouble Eagle
5 Flor De Oliva mad
1 Vibe
1 Sol Cubano Conn
1 Carrera
1 Perdomo Fresh Wheel
10 Gurkha triple Ligero
4 Gurkha Double Mad
4 Gurkha silver
2 Punch Rare Carojo
1 Punch Gran Puro
1 AF King B
1 Jr Ultimate Honduran
1 RP 10th Ann
1 RP Vintage 99 Conn
10 MB3
1 RP OWR
15 H.Upman Mad
1 TeAmo Mexico
1 Occidental 
16 Bahia B3
3 Macanudo 1968
1 Slow Age 826
3 Indian Tobac Mad
2 San Christobal
1 Sol Cubano Series B
1 Santa Dominia
1 Foncesca
1 Don Diego
3 Montecristo Plat
18 Montecristo White
1 La Caya 
5 Victor Sinclair 555 MAD
5 VS 10th Ann
3 VS Vintage Selection
20 Famous Nic 5000
3 5Vegas Classico
20 C Torano Casa Torano Mad

...I gave up counting.


As you can see, I cut myself off from any more purchases for awhile...


----------



## Jimbo14 (Aug 31, 2008)

thebiglebowski said:


> partagas presidentes


I love these cigars, I was thinking of buying a box of them soon. What do you think of the presidente and how do you compare it to the series 4?


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

Jimbo14 said:


> I love these cigars, I was thinking of buying a box of them soon. What do you think of the presidente and how do you compare it to the series 4?


hey jimbo -

i love 'em - a lot more than the PSD4s. i seem to no longer enjoy the PSD4 as much as i used to - but that could also be a component of me not caring for robustos in general anymore. the presidentes really need some age to overcome the draw issues with the perfecto shape. at least that's my opinion. my current box has been in my humidor for 2 1/2 years and has finally opened up. i believe the box is from '04, but not sure (not at home right now).

for the price - if you're patient - i can't recommend them enough! very spciy, earthy, typically partagas flavor on these cigars...


----------



## Schecter30 (Dec 12, 2006)

Padron 3000
Casa Magna Colorado
Camacho maduro
Leon Jimenes Maduro

box of AF 858 maduros
bundle of fine catch and conestoga from holts
some Doc Hollidays from holts
and some Royal Barbados and brahma blacks


----------



## WillieDiesel (Jul 3, 2008)

1- 5 Vegas Classic Corona 
2- 5 Vegas Series 'A' Artisan
4- Fire by Indian Tabac Double Corona Corojo
5- Flor de Oliva Churchill 
5- GHURKA sampler
5- Taboo twist sampler.


----------



## blueeyedbum (Nov 9, 2008)

This is what I have:

3 - 5 Vegas Classic Toro
15 - 5 Vegas Classic 5/5
​ 4 - 5 Vegas Gold 5/5
​ 8 - 5 Vegas Miami
​ 6 - 5 Vegas A 5/5
​ 9 - C I Legends Perdomo​ 15 - Cuba Libre Magnum
​ 42 - Don Pepin Benchmade
​ 19 - Flor De Oliva Gold
​ 22 - Flor De Oliva Maduro​ 47 - Flor De Oliva Sumatra​25 - Gurkha Doble Maduro
19 - Gran Habano 5 Corojo
 15 - R P Lig C X Outs Maduro
​ 1 - R P Old World Reserve​ 1 - R P Old World Reserve Maduro
​ 1 - R P Edge
​ 1 - R P Edge Maduro​ 1 - Rocky Patel Sun Grown​ 1 - Macanudo Hyde Park​ 1 - Graycliff 1666
​ 1 - El Mejor Emerald
​ 1 - La Gloria Cubana Wavell​ 1 - Cohiba Robusto
​ 1 - Partagas Natural​ 1 - Partagas Black Classico​ 2 - Don Pepin JJ
​ 2 - Don Pepin JJ Maduro
​ 2 - Don Pepin Blue​ 2 - Don Pepin Cuban Classic
​ 4 - CAO MX2
​ 4 - CAO Brazilia
​ 4 - CAO Italia
​ 4 - CAO VR Totem
​ 4 - CAO Black LTD Storm​


----------



## Jimbo14 (Aug 31, 2008)

thebiglebowski said:


> hey jimbo -
> 
> i love 'em - a lot more than the PSD4s. i seem to no longer enjoy the PSD4 as much as i used to - but that could also be a component of me not caring for robustos in general anymore. the presidentes really need some age to overcome the draw issues with the perfecto shape. at least that's my opinion. my current box has been in my humidor for 2 1/2 years and has finally opened up. i believe the box is from '04, but not sure (not at home right now).
> 
> for the price - if you're patient - i can't recommend them enough! very spciy, earthy, typically partagas flavor on these cigars...


I recently smoked two partagas presidentes 2008 and they had no draw issues at all!


----------



## Ndimarco (Jan 4, 2009)

Rocky Patel I-Press
Rocky Patel Sungrowns
Rocky Patel Junior Maduros
Man o Wars
Gurkha Warriors
Gurkha Beast
Gurkha Vintage Shaggy
Gurkha G3
Sigilos
RyJ Cubans
RyJ 1875 No1
Sol Cubanos
Camacho Triple Maduro 
Bucanero
Cigar.com House Sampler

Wanna pick up a couple more boxes, especially some CAO Brazilias but I'm in the middle of moving so It will have to wait a few weeks


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

A couple of these are boxes but most are between 5-15 each. My humidor is pretty modest but I try to keep some good stuff around for special occasions. But here is most of it...

Oliva serie V double robusto

5 Vegas Classic Corona

5 Vegas Relic Perfectos

Gherka (various) (I had a Gherka moment a while back and had to try everyone that came out until I eventually gave up trying to keep up with them.

several box tins of J Donavan Leigh Trifecta (had those aboiut 4 years now)

Fundacion Ancestral Vuelta Abajo 1940 robustos (one of my favorites)

Rocky Patel decade torpedos

Padron 1926 natural torpedos (another favorite,wish I could smoke it everyday)

Fuente Hemingway between the lines figurado (another favorite I could smoke everyday)

Fuente Don Carlos robustos (another favorite)

Rocky Patel vintage 92 seconds perfecto

Greycliff 1666 PG robustos (I keep getting these things from CI,they seem to have some strange belief that every cigar order has to have some thrown in)

Ashton VSG Illusion

Plus a bunch of various singles of different kinds and a lot of twos and threes which I didn't bother to list. And some that I didn't list due to....well,they just shouldn't be listed :tape2:

Some cigars I have coming that should be here about Thursday

Flor De Oliva natural corona

Romeo y Julieta Viejo E

Perdomo ESV 91 Epicure (I'm looking forward to these)

*
​*


----------



## Bklynative (Mar 26, 2009)

CHLuke said:


> Here the list from my singles humi as best as I could get it. I also have a collerdor with boxes in there and a couple jars of the tat blacks.
> 1- 5 Vegas A
> 3- Ashton VSG
> 3- A. Fuente Anejo
> ...


Jeez........looks like you have enough smokes to hold you through the apocolypse!..lol

Unfortunately I have a small travel humidor (i'm deployed), so I can only keep about 4 (5 Max) at a time.


----------



## Quasimoto (Dec 20, 2008)

13 - Arturo Fuente Chateau Sungrown
12 - CAO Brazillia Gol! 
1 - JFR Maduro Toro
1 - Oliva V Churchill Extra

It's been that way for a few months and I rarely smoke as much as I did before so I'm trying to stretch it out as far as possible.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Here is the latest. and more on the way.


----------



## Bklynative (Mar 26, 2009)

ho....hummmmm.

My humidor is empty. Looks like I'll have to pay a visit to the overpriced shop the locals run here.

Here is an example of a price. $25 for a Cohiba robusto (not a red dot). Seems steep to me.


P.S.

Cigar Man Andy: I envy you with every fiber of my soul..... LOL


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

Bklynative said:


> ho....hummmmm.
> 
> My humidor is empty. Looks like I'll have to pay a visit to the overpriced shop the locals run here.
> 
> ...


That is steep,in fact outrageous. At cigars International.com they are $40 a five pack or $8 a stick....cheaper than that by the box..
http://www.cigarsinternational.com/proddisp.asp?item=CS-CGA&stext=cohiba


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

Cigar Man Andy said:


> Here is the latest. and more on the way.


Good Lord Andy,did you have a big brother that took away your toys as a child or something? Maybe a bully in school that took your lunch money

Or do you just not ever smoke any?:hurt:

Beautiful collection...


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

1- Hoyo de Tradicion Toro
1-Casa Torano Maduro Lancero
24-Padron Delicias Maduro
26-Padron Londres Maduro
20-Rocky Patel R4 Double Corona
15-Punch London Club
10-Punch Elites
10-H. Upmann Lonsdale
2-CAO Brazilia Box Press
5-Cohiba Siglo III
1-Cohiba Maduro 5 Magicos
1-ISOM Montecristo No. 1
4-Montecristo Afrique Uhuru
15-5 Vegas Gold
5-5 Vegas Clasic
1-Padilla 1968 Robusto
2-Fuente Fuente Opus X

and some miscellaneous crap


----------



## joselastra (Mar 5, 2009)

5 2009 cojonus
2 2006 cojonus
1 2003 cojonu
22 El rey de los Habanos coronos
36 Don Pepin Cuban Classic 1979
1 Oliviados
1 Montecristo size 3(the good Monte)
2 hand made coronas


----------



## slayoner (Apr 11, 2009)

2 5vegas limitada '07
4 5vegas relic
2 CAO 65 anniv. moda
1 CAO black bengal
1 CAO VR moby
5 CAO black mosaic
5 CAO gold robusto
1 CAO brazilia gol
1 CAO italia ciao
1 CAO MX2 robusto
1 DPG JJ
1 DPG JJ maduro
1 DPG Cuban Classic
1 DPG blue invicto
1 Cohiba robusto
1 La Gloria cubana wavell 
1 Macanudo Cafe hyde park 
1 Partagas black clasico 
4 DE java

1 haji shop fauxhiba offering a complex boquet of cardboard, dried latex paint, parafin wax and cat pee (i'm "aging" that one in the bottom of the humidor to enhance the experience.)


----------



## mackrazy (Apr 4, 2009)

My little stash

20 x Montecristo 4 (Cuban)
10 x Montecristo Petite Edmundo (Cuban) 
7 x Romeo y Julietta Half Churchills (Cuban) 
20 x Oliva V Torpedos 
12 x Cohiba IV (Cuban)
18 x Tabacalara Double Coronas (Philippines) 
10 x Don Juan Urquiro Robustos (Philippines) 
5 x Don Juan Urquiro Coronas (Philippines) 
8 x Don Juan urquira Half coronas (Philippines)


----------



## SmokeEmSlow88 (May 10, 2009)

3 Cohiba Siglo VI
2 Montecristo No. 2
1 Arturo Fuente Anejo S.S.S. Shark No. 77
1 Macanudo Cafe Crystal


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

I just added a couple LFD double ligero lanceros and a single LFD El Museo. I have no idea if or when I'll smoke the El Museo. It's just too nice.


----------



## gehrig97 (Aug 19, 2007)

It's been way too long since I've taken an inventory&#8230; this thread has compelled me to action.

Spread across three humidors:

10 Tatuaje Cojuno 2003 (*second best *smokes in the box)
4 Tatuaje RC-184
1 Tatuaje Reserve A Uno (scary)
1 Tatuaje RC-233 (scarier)
2 Tatuaje Reserva SW (churchill)
1 Tatuaje especiale (lancero)
6 Rocky Patel Decade (smooth operator)
5 Alec Bradley Tempus Centurion
14 Padron 1926 80 yrs (got a great deal)
2 Padron 1926 #9
15 Padron 1926 40 yrs (got a great deal)
26 Ashton VSG Spellbound (these did not age well-smoke 'em fresh)
1 VSG Torpedo
2 Pepin My Father (good smoke!)
1 LG factory press (looks like a bad-ass, but really a creampuff)
1 LG limitada II (Litto makes great-looking cigars&#8230
1 Ashton ESG 20 years (*second most overpriced *cigar in the box; best band in the box)
12 vitolas from a jewel of the Caribbean (*best smokes *in the box)
5 FFOX (the Derek Jeter of cigars: so over-rated, they're under-rated)
5 Don Pepin Blue label
4 Oliva Series O maduro perfectos (hate to say it&#8230; but these are pretty bad--and I'm a big Oliva fan) 
10 Oliva Series V torpedo (pound-for-pound champ-*best value *in the box)
1 Oliva Series V double Robusto
1 Oliva series V double corona
5 5 Vegas A robusto
5 5 Vegas Miami (looking forward to trying these)
1 Ghurka black beauty (how did that get in here?)
2 GOF Carlito double robusto (*most overpriced cigars *in the box)
1 3 Siglos (corona gorda?)
1 Punch rare corojo double corona
3 Felipe Gregorio Power (what a great unheralded stick)
1 unbanded mystery
20 assorted cheapies in a ziplock bag (*worst cigars *in the box-although technically they're lying on the floor outside the box) 
4 Padilla Miami robustos (surprisingly flat--wondering what the hype is)
1 Padilla Miami 8/11 bellicoso
1 CAO Italia Noella
1 Casa Magna robusto
1 Padron 1964 torpedo natural
1 Padron 1964 (Churchill?)
2 Aurora 100 Anos bellicoso
1 JDN celebracion robusto
1 JDN celebracion antano robusto
1 Puros Indios (where did THAT come from? *Worst band *in the box)
2 601 green label


----------



## BillyVoltaire (Jun 23, 2009)

Gehrig,

Love the notes you added on your inventory, good stuff. New Fish is taking notes...

Thanks,

BV


----------



## Buddha024 (Jul 31, 2008)

I actually don't have anything in my humidor right now. My cooler got up to 89 degrees over the weekend so everything is in the freezer. That includes my Black Band Project sticks which were delivered on Tuesday. It got up to 103 degrees that day. 


:ss :w :ss


----------



## bogner (Jun 3, 2009)

4 Ramon Allones Specially Selected
4 Bolivar Royal Coronas
3 RyJ Short Churchills
3 Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure No 2
4 Montecristo Petit Edmundo
2 Cohiba Robustos
1 Partagas Churchill De Luxe
3 Dunhill Signed Range Nicaragua robusto
4 Perdomo Reserve Maduro 10th Anniv
2 St. Dupont Reserva Especial robusto
4 Arturo Fuente Gran Reserva robusto
2 La Aurora 1495 Series Connecticut robusto
2 La Aurora 1495 Series robusto
2 Don Stefano Perfeccion brazil
1 Griffins Maduro robusto 
5 Quorum robustos
5 Dona Flor robustos
8 VegaFina robustos (whats left of my first, and so far only, full box)
2 Villa Zamorano robustos
4 Villa Zamorano El Gordo 
1 La Meridiana Robusto

and a couple of freebies that shall remain unnamed ..


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

I'd like to figure out what's in my Humidors
Perhaps I'll go home and take inventory.


----------



## golfermd (Feb 18, 2009)

A mini boat load of cigars... :nerd:


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I counted the other day and the total was roughly 160. Dang! I had a dream last night about getting a huge desktop humidor.


----------



## mistabman (May 18, 2008)

I'm riding at about 120 right now I think, and my humidors are busting at the seams they are so full! And then taboo puts out a coupon code... so tempting!


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

as for how many cigars......again, I'm not sure.
I have 
2 600 counts.
1 300 count
1 120 count

Thiking about it I don't know if I want to take that much time inventorying (is that a word)
my cigars.
Can someone come over and do it for me? THANKS

B
I am curious now to see excactly what I have.


----------



## smphilli (Mar 22, 2009)

Lets go with the every day smoking humidor
-oliva serie v torpedo (8)
-illusione mj12 (1)
-illusione 88 (2)
-davidoff anni #3 (2)
-padron anniversary mad exclusivo (2)
-padron 40 yr anniversary (1)
-tatuaje unicos (3)
-casa magna robusto (2)
-Avo companero (1)
-Avo signature (1)
-Avo 787 (1)
-la flor dominicana chisel mad (1)
-la flor dominicana ligero L400 (2)


----------



## wisdomwalker (Jun 20, 2009)

Let me see...
:rotfl: :rotfl:
Looks like I have
1 - Nestor Reserve Maduro
1 - Perdomo Reserve 10th Anniversary Maduro 
2 - 5 Vegas Classic Torpedo
2 - Carlos Torano 1916 Cameroon Robusto
2 - Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic 1979 (Robusto)
2 - Gispert Churchill
2 - Graycliff Profesionale PG (Robusto)
2 - Gurkha Class Regent Toro
2 - Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Toro
2 - Romeo y Julieta Cedro Deluxe #2
2 - Vegas de Fonseca Sobrinos


----------



## wisdomwalker (Jun 20, 2009)

well now minus 1 Carlos Torano 1916 Cameroon Robusto
cause I just finished smoking it!
It tasted great, nice ash. however at about 1/2 way threw it bulged a little and the wrapper cracked then started to burn uneven. after about 2/3 of the way thew the draw got slow. Maybe it would have been better if I let it sit in the humidor a for a wile. 

cheers!


----------



## QWKDTSN (Jun 7, 2009)

5 Monte Cristo Media Noche Churchills
5 Monte Cristo Media Noche #2 Torpedos
4 Monte Cristo Media Noche Edmundos
4 Monte Cristo Media Noche #3
1 Romeo y Julieta 1875 Churchill
1 Bahia Blu Churchill
1 Sol Cubana Series B Churchill
1 Partagas Naturales
1 Romeo y Julieta Romeo #1 (Cuban Corona)
1 CAO Brazilia Box-Press
3 NUB Conneticut (various vitolas)
3 NUB Habano (various vitolas)
2 NUB Camaroon (various vitolas)


----------



## buckwylde (Jun 25, 2009)

Unfortunately, I have about 300 cigars in my freezer getting treated. I discovered an ashton spellbound with a hole...then about a week later there were several holes...along with a live beetle crawling around in my humidor. Heartbroken, I put all of the remainder of that humidor (the most packed of my 4 with nothing but primo sticks) in the freezer. I don't even want to think about what is in there right now. I have never done this before and I am concerned about the performance of the smokes once I pull them out. 

Until then I have some smokes to play around with from my smoking humidor. 

601 Green Obscuros 
Don Pepin JJ Sublime
Pirates Gold (these really suprised me for a $1-$2 stick)
El Mejor Expresso (great draw and cheap)
OpusX (my favorite smoke)
Intensio 
Greycliff Double Expresso Robusto
Greycliff 1666 
Auturo Fuente Don Carlos


----------



## buckwylde (Jun 25, 2009)

What is up with the photo of the inside of the humidor with nothing seperating the sticks. Man, get some cedar or something between those things...they will all taste like one of the same big cigar before you get to smoke em!


----------



## QWKDTSN (Jun 7, 2009)

Okay then.... This is the best I can do before getting a bigger humidor.

I think you must be exaggerating on how quickly cigars can marry.... It should take months of resting alongside one another before they start to take on each others' flavors, no?

The sticks on the left are all Media Noches, just various vitolas, so I want them to marry


----------



## mistabman (May 18, 2008)

QWKDTSN said:


> I think you must be exaggerating on how quickly cigars can marry.... It should take months of resting alongside one another before they start to take on each others' flavors, no?


I would think that figure is closer to years. Everyone has singles in their humidor, and individually separating every one just isn't reasonable. I would let your stogies ride as they are.


----------



## darkninja67 (Feb 7, 2009)

a bunch of dog rockets
:bawling:


----------



## QWKDTSN (Jun 7, 2009)

mistabman said:


> I would think that figure is closer to years. Everyone has singles in their humidor, and individually separating every one just isn't reasonable. I would let your stogies ride as they are.


THANK YOU very much Jon. :wave:


----------



## Uruss (Jun 25, 2009)

3 - Rocky Patel Fusion
1 - Rocky Patel Spring 09
14 - Rocky Patel Autumn 08
6 - Rocky Patel Summer 08
1 - Rocky Patel Edge Light
20 - Rocky Patel R4
4 - Montesino
4 - Miraflor
2 - Gurkha Legend
8 - Gurkha Nepalese Warrior - Great smokes!
2 - Camacho LegendArio
1 - Romeo y Julieta 1875
1 - Punch Rare Corojo
1 - Nub Maduro
1 - Perdomo Lot 23
1 - CAO Mx2
1 - Saint Luis Rey Serie G

That's what I currently have in stock


----------



## KevinV (Jun 24, 2009)

A box of AF 858's and a few bundles of Consuegra's.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

I neglected my inventory for the last couple of months and just updated it today. Fell below 1300 for the first time in awhile. Must be time to make some purchases!


----------



## ezmoney5150 (Jan 23, 2008)

2- La Flor Dominicana Colebra
7- La Flor Dominican Axe (Holts)
4- La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero Hammer
1- La Flor Dominicana Los Perfectos Sampler (5 cigars)
2- La Flor Dominicana Ligero Mysterio
1- Camacho Liberty 2004
1- Camacho Liberty 2008
10- Oliva Serie V Figurado
2- Oliva Serie V Maduro
17- Flor De Oliva Presidente
12- Flor De Oliva Maduro Toro
4- 5 Vegas Cask Strength
1- GAR Belicoso
11- Brahma corojo (Holts)


----------



## J.U72 (Sep 12, 2008)

nothing special :rotfl:


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

J.U72 said:


> nothing special :rotfl:


:bowdown:


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

J.U72 said:


> nothing special :rotfl:


I hate you so much...

Nice stash. No not mustache, your cigar stash.


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

J.U72 said:


> nothing special :rotfl:


Man that pic made my mouth water lol!


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Okay, official inventory done tonight! In no particular order:

1 Por Larranaga corona gorda natural
3 Hoy de Tradicion Toro
8 Padilla Obsidian
8 Camacho Triple Maduro torpedo
7 Hoyo de Monterrey Excalibur (various size)
1 Puros Indios
1 Carlos Torano Exodus
4 Camcho robustos (various blends)
2 Padilla Hybrid robusto
1 Padilla hybrid churchill
15 J Fuego robusto natural
2 J Fuego 777 torpedo
1 J Fuego 777 Corona
1 J Fuego Delerium corona
1 J Fuego Delerium Lancero
3 J Fuego Gran Reserva Corojo #4
10 El Triunfador Lancero
1 Illusione HL
2 LFD double ligero lancero
1 La Gloria Cubana maduro
4 Perdomo Series P
14 La Plata torpedo
1 City Club (40s or 50s vintage)
1 Garcia Vega (1942 vintage)
1 Fumadores
1 Tatuaje West Side
5 A. Fuente Don Carlos
36 Hoyo de Monterrey Governor candela
1 Hoyo de Monterrey 1066
1 A Fuente curly head deluxe
17 Macanudo Jade Baron de Rothschild
3 Arganese Maduro torpedo
1 Arganese Estilo Dominicano
1 Chateau Real maduro
2 Arganese Nicaraguan torpedo
1 Arganese Connecticut torpedo
16 Arganese maduro robusto
10 Arganese CL3 robusto
16 Camacho triple maduro robusto
3 El Rey Del Mundo 
3 El Mejor 
3 Cuba Libre
2 5 Vegas Gold
1 Nub Cameroon
4 Nub Connecticut
16 Chateau Real Lord Tennyson natural
3 various dog rockets
5 Pirates Gold
2 Tatuaje Cojonu 2009
2 Tatuaje RC184
1 FFOX Perfecxion #4
1 FFOX Perfecxion #5
1 Tatuaje Cojonu 2003
1 FFOX Chili Pepper (2008 )
3 FFOX Double Corona
1 LFD El Museo
3 FFOX Forbidden Platinum Tubo
1 ISOM Partagas Culebra (2008 )
1 A Fuente Anejo
1 Tauaje Black
1 A fuente BTL
1 FFOX A (2008 )
1 La Unica #100
4 A Fuente 858 candela
1 ITC Candela
4 ITC Split decision quad
17 A Fuente Spanish Lonsdale candela
1 Camacho Monarca candela
1 Ghurka

Phew! That's a lot of typing.


----------



## ZedR2 (Jul 6, 2008)

Baccarat's , Taboo Sumatra , Don Tomas Clasicos


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

My Ahston Humi Video

Hell it sucked I will redo it for you guys at a later date
Ok my video editor is not working corectly so the video is dark for now





 <---HD

*Opus X Video is here*
*http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/smoking-action/249727-glockg23-files-4.html *


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

There are a few Padron 40th and 80th annis. Fuente: Anejos, Opus, King B, Chateau Fuente, Short Story. Ashton: ESG, VSG and Puro Sol. RP: Decades, Fusion, SunGrown, Edge, Signature and vintage 1990, Oliva: G, O, V Maddy, V Liga and Special S. DPG Blue. Davidoff Anni Tubos. LFD assortment. A couple Aurora Cien Anos

Boxes are:
07 RP Decade Robusto
(2) 98 Punch Punch
07 Boli PC 
07 Partagas Mille Fleur
00 Punch RS 11 (cab)
01 SLR series A
08 EDRM Choix Supreme
09 RyJ Short Churchill

The rest is here

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pictures/252501-my-stash.html


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

wow that is a super nice selection !!!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

d_day said:


> Okay, official inventory done tonight! In no particular order:
> 
> 1 Por Larranaga corona gorda natural
> 3 Hoy de Tradicion Toro
> ...


I don't think I would ever want to break my humidors down like that LOL. Hey how did you like the Tat Black?


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

tx_tuff said:


> I don't think I would ever want to break my humidors down like that LOL. Hey how did you like the Tat Black?


 It was tasty. I can't wait for the torpedos.


----------



## tmanqz (Jun 15, 2009)

5-man o war double coronnas
8-5 vegas miami m5
5-5 vegas robustos
5-rp sun grown toros
10-cao black ltd frontiers
1-cao brazilla robusto
1-gurka status torpedo tubo
2-gurka park ave series 44 churchill
1-gurka master blend
1-puros indios
1-carlos torano exodus 1959
1-cohiba dr
2-flora de oliva madura robusto
3- santa rosa madura toro
5- pirates gold robusto
5- cu-avana nat robusto
5- cu-avana madura robusto
5-tierra del sol robusto

Thats all.


----------



## winston (Jul 16, 2008)

Ok lets see:
1 Padilla Limitado Edicion Especial 2006
1 5 Vegas Limitada 2007
1 Oliva Master Blends
1 Padilla Series '68 Corojo
1 AVO Lounge
1 Oliva Series G
2 Macanudo 1968
1 Romeo Y Julieta 1875 Habana Reserve
1 Montecriso Media Noche
1 Sancho Panza
1 Secretos del Maestro 
1 5 Vegas Gold
1 Nub Connecticut 358
1 Nub signature Habano 464 from Nub Muduro kick off
1 Nub Habano 358 Pigtail (only one in existance) from Nub Maduro kick off

Thats all, man do I need some more.


----------



## Pre5to (Jun 25, 2009)

nothing, just bought it haven't had the time to set it up yet, or the supplies, but they are coming, got a hygrometer and the liquid stuff off cbid yesterday


----------



## o4_srt (Jul 1, 2009)

Newbie here, nothing in my humidor YET, although here's whats on the way (in addition to the humidor). Should receive in the next week or so, depending on sandstorms

5x Hoyo de Monterey Excalibur 1066
6x El Mejor Emerald Torpedos
6x El Mejor Espresso Torpedos
1x Perdomo ESV ’91 Champagne
1x Perdomo Habano Corojo 
1x Perdomo Habano Maduro
1x Perdomo Lot 23 Natural
1x Erin Go Bragh, Corona, Connecticut
1x Isla del Sol by Drew Estate, Gran Corona, Sumatra
1x Java by Drew Estate, Robusto Latte, Connecticut
1x Tabak Especial by Drew Estate, Perfecto Dulce, Connecticut
1x Tabak Especial by Drew Estate, Cafe con Leche, Mixed
1x Rocky Patel Summer Collection '08, Robusto, Habano
1x Gurkha Turk, Toro, Connecticut
1x Rocky Patel Fusion, Robusto, Habano,
1x Baccarat, Luchadore, Connecticut
5x Java 'Latte' Toro
1x ACID Ltd. Limited Def Sea
1x Natural Ltd. by Drew Estate Limited Pimp Stick
1x Natural Ltd. by Drew Estate Natural Ltd. Irish Hops
1x Natural by Drew Estate Dirt Torpedo
1x ACID 5
1x CAO Bella Vanilla Petit Corona
1x CAO Earth Nectar Petit Corona
1x CAO Eileen’s Dream Petit Corona
1x CAO Honey Gold Petit Corona
1x CAO Karmasutrasplash Petit Corona
1x CAO Moontrance Petit Corona
1x Bolivar Petit Corona
1x El rey Del Mundo Petit Corona
1x Heavenly Cigars Petit Corona Vanilla
1x Heavenly Cigars Petit Corona Rum
1x Trinidad Reyes
1x CAO Cx2 Belicoso
1x CAO Gold Label Maduro Churchill
1x CAO Gold Label Corona Gorda
1x CAO Brazilia "Samba"
1x CAO L'Anniversaire Cameroon Belicoso
1x CAO Criollo "Pato"
1x CAO Italia Ciao

I don't have a real good idea what I like and don't like yet, hence all the singles.


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

tx_tuff said:


> I don't think I would ever want to break my humidors down like that LOL.


+1

8)


----------



## TDIvey (Mar 2, 2008)

Looks like some of the following:
Cohiba Red Dot Robusto's
Gurkha Class Regent Toro's
5 Vegas Limitada '07's
Perdomo Reserve La Tradicion Golf Double Eagle Tubo's (Always 1 in the bag)
CAO Mx2 Robusto's
Petrus Reposado No. 6000's
de Grisogono Torpedo's
AVO 787 Robusto's
La Aroma de Cuba Monarch's
Bolivar Cofradia - NO. 654's
Oliveros XL Double Corojo '55''s
MAXX By Alec Bradley The Fix's
Coronado by La Flor Dominicana Toro's
La Herencia Cubana Torpedo's
Oliveros LTD Belicoso Fino's
Rocky Patel Puro Cubano Torpedo's
Tabak Especial by Drew Estate Balada Perfecto Negra's
Perdomo Patriarch Corojo Toro's
Rocky Patel Summer Collection Toro's

More than a handful of those from my top 5 from recent box splits:
La Flor Dominicana Ligero Cabinet L400's
Oliva Serie V Double Robusto's
Romeo y Julieta Vintage VII's

In the top tray are a few special smokes that sit waiting for that "special day" to present itself where such a smoke is merited:
1 - Ashton ESG 21 Year Salute
1 - MonteCristo #2 Cuban 
& last but not least 
(1) 2005 God of Fire Robusto sitting in a nice wooden coffin, courtesy of my lovely wife this past Father's Day. She went out of her way and called directly to order it out of a B&M up in New York - Yeah she's special & I love that woman more and more every day!


----------



## Criminal (Jun 7, 2009)

Here is what I have at the moment in my largest humidor:

























One of my favorite cigars - the Opus X Rising X. I got it at the Big Smoke a couple of years ago.


----------



## Dom (Jan 19, 2008)

Jst took an inventory so I thought I'd share:

Desktop (Special-Occasion) Humidor
13-Don Fransisco Coronita Maduro
2-Opus X Perf. No.4
2-Opus X XxX
1-La Flor De Cano CC
1-Montecristo #4
1-Hoyo De Monterrey Churchill CC
1-Torano Exodus Gold Dbl. Corona
1-CAO Bratalia
1-Padron 1926 #9
1-AF Flor Fina 8-5-8
1-Anejo No. 48
1-Don Fransisco Braber Pole Robusto
1-Don Fransisco Custom Blend Robusto
1-Don Fransisco Bohemian

Cooler
30-Arganese Maduro Corona
20-Arganese Maduro Figurado
20-Leon Jimenes Conn. Robusto
19-CAO Italia Novella
19-Cugine Maduro Robusto
15-CAO CX2 Robusto
13-Padrino by Oliveros
10-CAO L'Anniversaire Maduro Robusto
6-El Mejor Espresso Torp.
6-Punch London Club
5-CAO Brazilia Amazon
5-Casa Blanca Half-Jerobalm Maduro
5-Cusano Corojo 1997 Robusto
4-Hoyo Dark Sumatra Espresso
3-Graycliff 1666 Robusto
3-JR Cohiba Siglo 1 alt.
2-Gran Habano Conn. #1 Robusto
2-Gran Habano 3-Siglos Robusto
1-Gran Habano Corojo #5
1-Gran Habano Habano #3
1-EL Rey Del Mundo en Cedro
1-LGC Serie R
1-Cusano 18 DC Robusto


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

I just started a humidor log with my last shipment that came in, and this thread gave me a perfect excuse to inventory the stuff already in. Not much but still getting a taste for what I like. Lots of samplers/5 packs.

x4 5 Vegas classic torpedo
x4 5 Vegas gold torpedo
x4 5 Vegas series A torpedo
x8 CAO gold robusto
x2 Cohiba XV 550
x1 Cohiba XV 652
x1 Cohiba black robusto
x2 Cohiba red dot robusto
x19 Cohiba red dot pequenos
x3 El Rey Del Mundo rectangulare
x1 Gurkha double maduro torpedo
x1 Gurkha enigma torpedo
x1 Gurkha fuerte torpedo
x1 Gurkha legend torpedo
x1 Gurkha master select torpedo
x2 Gurkah status torpedo
x3 Helix x652
x5 JR ultimate oscuro toro
x2 Montecristo robusto no.2
x1 Montecristo white rothschilde
x1 Nub 460 maduro
x1 Nub 460 habano
x1 Nub 464 torpedo habano
x1 Occidental reserve toro
x1 Perdomo esv '91 imperio
x1 Perdomo reserve 10th anv. champagne robusto
x1 Perdomo habano maduro robusto
x1 Perdomo habano corojo robusto
x1 Perdomo lot 23 robusto
x5 Rocky Patel sun grown toro
x2 RP olde world reserve corjo toro
x2 RP olde world reserve maduro toro
x2 RP vintage 1990 toro
x2 RP vintage 1992 toro
x2 RP connecticut toro
x2 RP edge corojo toro
x1 Romeo y Julieta reserve maduro toro
x1 Trinidad toro


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Non Cubans

1	Arganese Nicaraguan Presidente
6	Arturo Fuente Anejo Xtra Viejo No. 77 Shark
1	Arturo Fuente Don Carlos Presidente
6	Arturo Fuente Don Carlos Robusto
1	Arturo Fuente Curly Head Maduro
1	Ashton VSG Wizard
1	Bolivar Suntuoso en Tubos
1	Bolivar Cofradia
1	Bundelo Canon
2	Camacho El Legend Aria
23	CAO Brazilia Gol!
1	CAO Criollo Mancha
1	CAO Gold Corona
1	CAO MX2 Torpedo
1	CAO SLR Torpedo Maduro
1	CAO Sopranos Associate
1	CAO Vision Prana 
2	Carlos Torano Silver Exodus 1959 Torpedo
1	Casa Magna
2	Cusano 18 Years Paired Maduro Robusto
1	Diamond Crown Maximus Pyramid
2	Diamond Crown Maximus Robusto
1	Diamond Crown Maximus Toro
1	Diamond Crown Pyramid Maduro
1	E. Zaruela Robusto
1	Excaliber 1066 Dark Knight
1	Habanos Fuerte Torpedo Maduro
1	Holt's Old Henry Toro
3	Joyo de Nicaragua Antano 1970 Belicoso
1	Joyo de Nicaragua Antano 1970 Celebracion Toro
3	Joyo de Nicaragua Antano 1970 Gran Consul
1	Joyo de Nicaragua Antano 1970 Lancero
1	La Aroma de Cuba Robusto
1	La Flor Dominicana Grand Maduro No.6 Torpedo
1	La Flor Dominicana Ligero L-400 Toro
6	La Glora Cubana Corona Gorda Maduro
9	La Glora Cubana Reserva Selectos de Lujos
23	La Glora Cubana Serie R No 5 Maduro
7	Oliva Master Blends 3 Double Robusto
1	Oliva Serie G Robusto
1	Oliva Serie O Robusto
1	Oliva Serie O Torpedo Maduro
1	Oliva Serie V Special V
2	Opus X Reserva de Chateau
1	Opus X Super Belicoso
1	Padron 4000 Maduro
1	Padron Anniversario 1926 Robusto Maduro 
2	Padron Anniversario 1964 Imperiale
6	Perdomo Cabinet Series La Tradicion Oscuro
1	Rocky Patel Vintage 1990
2	Rocky Patel Old World Reserve Maduro
2	Romeo y Julieta Anniversaro Torpedo
1	Romeo y Julieta Museum Edition
1	San Luis Rey Serie G Torpedo Maduro
1	Tatuaje Coronju 2006
1	The Edge by Rocky Patel Missle Maduro
8	The Edge by Rocky Patel Torpedo Maduro


Some ISOM

5	Bolivar Belicosos Finos
5	Hoyo de Monterey Palmas Extra
4	Partagas Serie D No.4
1	Cohiba Robusto

I know Ive missed a couple


----------

